# 93458 with 76937



## heart123 (Jan 3, 2018)

is anybody else have a problem with getting denials for 76937,26 with 93458,26
thanks


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jan 3, 2018)

heart123 said:


> is anybody else have a problem with getting denials for 76937,26 with 93458,26
> thanks



Per Z-Health Publishing, u/s vascular access is considered part of the heart cath procedure and is not separately coded.

HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## heart123 (Jan 4, 2018)

Thanks jim 
i dont have there book can you send me something so i can give my docs something in writing


----------

